# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  اتصال به بانک با یوزر محدود

## B_ITMAN_B

سلام دوستان
من یه برنامه با دلفی 7 و بانک SQL2000 نوشتم که وقتی یه یوزر محدود  میخواهد برنامه رو اجرا کنه نمیتونه.یعنی نمیتونه به بانک دسترسی پیدا  کنه.و حتما باید برم با یوزر admin در قسمت یوزر دیتابیس اون یوزر محدود رو  Add کنم و بعد بشینم یکی یکی برای هر جدول بهش سطح دسترسی هارو بدم.راه  راحتتری نیست؟آخه برنامم کلی جدول و . . . داره.

----------


## sempay_ninjutsu

> سلام دوستان
> من یه برنامه با دلفی 7 و بانک SQL2000 نوشتم که وقتی یه یوزر محدود  میخواهد برنامه رو اجرا کنه نمیتونه.یعنی نمیتونه به بانک دسترسی پیدا  کنه.و حتما باید برم با یوزر admin در قسمت یوزر دیتابیس اون یوزر محدود رو  Add کنم و بعد بشینم یکی یکی برای هر جدول بهش سطح دسترسی هارو بدم.راه  راحتتری نیست؟آخه برنامم کلی جدول و . . . داره.


راههای دادن permission مختلفه...
هم میتونید از داخل برنامه بدین یعنی یه سطح دسترسی تو برنامتون بزارید و تو فرم هاتون چک کنید که دسترسی دارن یا نه//یا اینکه از امنیت اس کیو ال استفاده کنید که توصیه من همون راهه اوله.......
با این صورت مسئله شما میتونید یه کوعری بنویسید که به محض ساخته شدن لاگین دیتابیسی نقش ها و سطح های دسترسی رو هم تو اس کیوال برای اون بسازید(بصورت پیش فرض)..بازم میگم راه اول بهتره..

----------

